# A Cat lover......with no cats!



## Good_Queen_Bess (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi, my name's Jackie. I found this forum when I was looking for some cute cat pics.
I'm 31, married, no kids, and unfortunatley, no cats either! I work as a staff nurse in ICU.

I grew up with cats and we always had at least 2 or 3 at home, plus all the waif's and strays that graced our household. Unfortunatlye, I discovered I was allergic at around 7 years old, but I wasn't too bad as long as I didn't put my face in the fur for too long. Since I moved out when I got older, my allergy got worse. Probably because I had developed a tolerance before then. Now I can't even stroke a cat properly anymore  . I've tried every type of anti-histamine going, and they do work if I want a little stroke with friends and famlies cats, but I can't do anymore, otherwise I suffer! My friend has 2 gorgeous cats, but if I go round, I wheeze badly and I sneeze and my eyes run, _despite_ taking anti-histamines. It's because it's a "cat house" really. 
I have a couple of cat visitors in my house, and they tend to be ok. I don't even have to take a tablet if don't touch them. Obviously, if I make a fuss, I have to take a tablet. I think it's because my house isn't a 'cat house', if you understand me. Some people's houses with cats are worse than others. My allergy is just getting worse and worse, which is a shame. I would get a cat, and try to build up a tolerance, but my hubby is allergic too. Besides, some cats are more "lap cats" than others, and I'd be ok with one that didn't like to be fussed, but I'd be stumped if the cat was a cat that like attention and knees! It wouldn't be fair on the cat either.
So I just joined this forum to get jealous of other people who have cats and to look at cute pics of other people's cats. I've also probably got a few old stories from memory that are quite amusing too.

Sorry to go on, but I love cats and can't have any! It's unfair! 

I'll have to dig out some old photo's of my cat's when I was a kid and scan them. They won't be as good a quality as a lot are more than 10 years old, but they're still cute as anything!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi there and welcome! I'm sorry to hear that you can't have cats. I also have allergies but I think mine is not as bad as yours. Just check out the Meet My Cat section to see cat pics.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Jackie. I am sooo glad I'm not allergic to cats, don't know what I would do without my little furries. Hope your allergies subside soon


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome!  I'm allergic and I still have a cat :wink: . I hope you get a cat one day! :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Jackie!


----------



## Good_Queen_Bess (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Jackie, from another nurse who has no kids! (I do have one furbaby.)  

I have several girlfriends who love cat but have husbands who are allergic, such a bummer. Glad you can at least enjoy your friend's kitties.


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi and Welcome 8)


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Good_Queen_Bess said:


> Hi, my name's Jackie. I found this forum when I was looking for some cute cat pics.
> I'm 31, married, no kids, and unfortunatley, no cats either! I work as a staff nurse in ICU.
> 
> I grew up with cats and we always had at least 2 or 3 at home, plus all the waif's and strays that graced our household. Unfortunatlye, I discovered I was allergic at around 7 years old, but I wasn't too bad as long as I didn't put my face in the fur for too long. Since I moved out when I got older, my allergy got worse. Probably because I had developed a tolerance before then. Now I can't even stroke a cat properly anymore  . I've tried every type of anti-histamine going, and they do work if I want a little stroke with friends and famlies cats, but I can't do anymore, otherwise I suffer! My friend has 2 gorgeous cats, but if I go round, I wheeze badly and I sneeze and my eyes run, _despite_ taking anti-histamines. It's because it's a "cat house" really.
> ...


Welcome here and enjoy your stay 

-HEYHWA


----------

